# How to price a yearling



## travellingpony (24 June 2018)

I have basically decided that Im out of love with horses. I have a really nice yearling I have no idea how to price. Are there any good sites for higher end foals his parents and siblings have done well at HOYS. Im not in to showing I just loved how he is. I paid £2500 hes been gelded since but I want a quick sale any thoughts.?


----------



## popsdosh (26 June 2018)

travellingpony said:



			I have basically decided that I&#8217;m out of love with horses. I have a really nice yearling I have no idea how to price. Are there any good sites for higher end foals his parents and siblings have done well at HOYS. I&#8217;m not in to showing I just loved how he is. I paid £2500 he&#8217;s been gelded since but I want a quick sale any thoughts.?
		
Click to expand...

You wont see your money back im afraid ,there are two times when youngstock sell ,as foals or as ready to back in between is a total barren land.


----------



## travellingpony (26 June 2018)

Yup I am seeing that already not a single bite. Just have to work out what the best I can get it and do it.


----------

